# Painting Help!



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

OK,
I've looked at book stores. I've looked online..no luck. Thought I'd hit you all up!
I'm doing a "scooby doo" section in my yard this year for my daughter and, as you can imagine, the paint scheme is totally different than your standard "haunt" Much more cartoony. Anyway, I'm a novice at painting techniques and could sure use some advice. How would you approximate the stone in this picture? This is from an actual "scooby doo" dark ride. Any suggestions would be great...


----------



## dahrothgar (Sep 13, 2006)

It looks like a light blue base with purple sponging and a bit of dark blue splatter to me.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey, how would you paint the mona lisa?
Dahrothgar: Use earth tones.
 
I think you're probably right (although I was thinking a dark undertone and lighter top)...any tips overall? Thanks
P.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks to mw like a very light violet undertone, with sponge application of purple, followed by a sponge application of blue away from the edges. My guess is to apply the blue while the purple is still slighly damp to get a little bit of mixing (or sponging on a dark purple wash). I have a how to on sponge painting for a rock look, it might work with these colors. http://www.johnnyspage.com/StretchSkullHowto.htm


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks both of you...I'll give both a try and see what I get.
Seriously, this is a subject somebody should do a book on. Painting techniques for props, scenery...


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

The sponged purple is for the shading. Notice its only on the lower end of every stone. Draw your picture out in charcoal (roughly, doesnt have to be perfect). 
Then paint in your light blue stones. While still wet, use a sponge to sponge in some purple where shading should be. Its ok if you painted outside your stone lines when doing the light blue and sponging of the purple cuz now you can come in with a finer brush and paint black inbetween the stones as grout. This is where you can add some cracks, like they did in the picture.

Goodluck


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

*here's a test*

Well...here's a test. Took one of those "big lots" signs and repainted it a-la mystery, inc. Thanks for the help. I'm ready for the big stuff now...


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah - you nailed it. Bet you never thought you'd use colors like that in a haunt... but the end result is really really neat.

Don't forget the "Scooby Doo moss!"


----------

